# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  video clip question

## Bebe

hi all bros
next week i put 28 clips in my site, and maybe u can help me :

who is this women and this men.

video clip

thx for help

Bebe

----------


## Polarbear

Laura Creavelle and Alq Gurley.

----------


## vector

I usually don't like female bbers but laura Creavalle looks quite hot and cool in this one.

----------

